

Chatroulette for Google Hangouts? You bet. - webinsiders
http://www.plusroulette.com
Looks like the chatroulette bubble is starting again with a PlusRoulette for Google Hangouts, this could get interesting!
======
nextparadigms
I like the serendipity of Hangout. If you do it for your friends circles, you
could meet new people through your friends (because _their_ friends will see
they joined a Hangout). So it's very much like in real life where you meet
with a group of friends and they introduce you to some of their friends.

~~~
webinsiders
Very true. I guess plusroulette is more spontaneous.

------
webinsiders
Since Google allows 10 people in a Google Plus Hangout, it'll be pretty neat
joining a random group of 10 strangers!

~~~
omaranto
That would be neat, but you'll have to be satisfied with joining a group of at
most 9 strangers...

~~~
fredoliveira
Some people are strangers to themselves.

------
andor
I recently had a "Google+ Chatroulette" session with a few friends through
gphangouts.com. It was fun, but most of the participants weren't interested in
taking part and just watched us talking. Between 70 and 80 people joined the
hangout, half of those either had their camera disabled or had no camera at
all. We managed to have only one conversation with a stranger that lasted over
5 minutes.

------
mvkel
Umm. "Hey, let's maximize our one-day traffic spike by polluting our pages
with AdWords to the point where it's impossible to tell what is a legitimate
interface element!"

First impressions are everything, and this spammed-up approach is ruining any
long-term gains you really should be shooting for.

